# Odyssea T5 HO Quad four light fixture?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just want a general consensus on this fixture. 

I have over my 55 a Current USA power compact fixture, and recently had to replace the bulbs. As many of you know they are not cheap. I decided to go through Ebay to find some cheaper. In doing so I wasted about 70 bucks. The bulbs I have had about maybe two weeks and all but one have burned out already. Thats almost a whole paycheck for me( sad, I know) so I cant be doing that anymore. Well hubbs and I were entertaining the thought of building our own T5 fixture for it. We started to add up the supplies and it came out to well over 150.00 We went back to Ebay and I found this light.

T5 Quad 48" Timer 6500K Aquarium Light Freshwater Discus Plant 216W LED Fan Legs | eBay

I like the look of it and what I have seen review wise it seems that Oddyssea has stepped up their quality. I have heard mixed things on the older models but so far just decent stuff on this one. Was wondering if anyone has had personal experience? My anniversary is close( which is why I am able to splurge ) so he went ahead and ordered it.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Coralife T5 HO Quad four light fixture?*

That is a decent fixture but due to the bulbs, will cost you a bit over time. 
If you have some basic tools and even the slightest mechanical ability you can build decent looking fixtures for cheap and they will do a better job and the bulbs will cost much less. I made one that cost less than $75 for my planted tank and the bulbs (which have lasted a few years) are $30 for 4 of them. I built one for my reef tank that cost about $150 and the bulbs are about $50 but they last years as well (on 5th year without changing them).


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Coralife T5 HO Quad four light fixture?*

What kind of lights do you use? I have a 30" T5 HO fixture over my 40 hex and I love how my plants grow. I dont mind the cost, its a lot cheaper than the PC one I am using now.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Coralife T5 HO Quad four light fixture?*

I use CFL 85w photography bulbs (4 for $40). They use the standard base so you can screw them into a normal fixture and don't need a ballast. I rigged a nice setup using work clamp lights that cost $10 each. Two of those work for my 150g planted tank with high light requiring plants. It sounds ugly but it actually looks pretty good and works great.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Coralife T5 HO Quad four light fixture?*

Light came today and I am impressed. The timer was very easy to set up and the lights look nice over the tank. I love how the fans are quiet and I have it set up where two will come one for the duration of the day and the other for a sun burst period during mid day. Then the moon lights come on and go off as well.

I will be saving for some Giesemann bulbs to replace these.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I have the 20" 2 bulb one for my ten G. I also bought from the same people, a "set" of 2 bulbs for it(came/w 2 6500K) and
didn't think about it at the time but should have got 2 Roseate but got instead one each of Roseate and 6500K. That is how
I like to use them...one of each of those. Had I got 2 Roseate I would have had 2 "sets" of one of each type bulb.
I like the fixture and so far the bulbs but have not had them long yet to recommend it with any confidence.
I did have a thought though about your bulbs going out so fast. I think you wouldn't let water splash on them so that
leaves a bad electronic ballast or mechanical whichever it is. Curious as to how long mine will hold up. The T8's they replaced
were on there a long time but the current fluctuates quite a bit here as I can watch the bulbs go from bright to a bit less when
the A/C compressor turns on or other things influence the current in this house. Been here for at least 5 yrs and haven't seen
any other things go out prematurely but who knows...
You might be able to get to them through this link. Later when $ gets better(can't resist the idea that if it cost more it's got to be
better) I am thinking of getting a True Lumen plant bulb to go/w the 6500K as the TL is rated for the actual 6700K which is said
to be best for the plants(all the Odessy bulbs longer than 18" are rated for 6700K).
2X T5 Light Bulbs 18 Watts 18W Lamps Aquarium Lighting Fits Most 20" Odyssea | eBay


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the response Raymond.

As for the PC bulbs going out, theres no possible way for water to splash them. I use the glass canopies on all my tanks as everyone one contains jumpers. I believe it was the manufacturer of the bulbs because I had the light fixture for over a year, and the original used bulbs still work, though only dim. The new ones, one went out on the second day. 

I was thinking of getting the true lumens myself. I have them in my 30 inch light and like them alot. I read though that the Giesmann are the best you can buy so thought to give them a shot for both T5 HO fixtures.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

As I said before I got two extra bulbs from the same company on e-bay but I found those and the ones sent with the light to be
well lets say lacking. So as I said before also I got the True Lumen now and the color difference is fabulous. Don't blame you for eye balling the high dollar Gershmans. Just thought I'd let you know that an alternative that I rate 100% is the true Lumen Plant bulb from Doctors F&S. Other sites have on by True Lumen called a Flora Pink. Not the same bulb I think. The one on Doc F&S looked pink
in the picture but when it came it didn't. I'll just give you the link.
T-5 HO Aquarium Lighting: T-5 HO Freshwater TrueLumen Flora
I got shy and only ordered one and put it/w the 6500K that came/w the fixture. Now I have (3 more bulbs) 27 months to go
before the extra bulbs that I now have are each past 9 months. Now (finally) I have begun dating the packages but still have
about 8 T8 bulbs that (I think) are good beyond those which are in the T8 fixture now on the other tank...LOL...
A low light low tech tank for Banded Pigmy sunfish.
Ah impulse buying...don't you love it...LOL...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I have noticed the bulbs to be very lacking as well. For this to be a HO fixture I do not get as good growth on my St. Repens as I did with the other fixture. However I believe when I can afford it the better bulbs will make all the difference. So far the timer works well. I do however have an issue with how tall the legs make it above the tank. I pulled them off and sat the light on some styrofoam instead, until I get a hanging kit. I have the tru lumens on my Current USA Nova Extreme fixture, and the flora is pink. My plants love it and it looks nice too. I may go with that again.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Out of curiosity have you ever used two of the pink bulbs together ? The Odyssea I have came/w 2 6500K (2 bulb fixture/w out
timer) bulbs. Had this dummy bought 2 pink as extra's I'd now have 2 "sets" of one each but Instead I now have 3 x 6500K
and one pink. Besides the True Lumen that is. Well as a set of one of the Odyssea bulbs (6500K)and the True Lumen it looks
great so I guess I can stand it for a few years till the Odyssea bulbs burn out of usable light...LOL...
BTW the True Lumen I got is listed as 6700K on the advertisement.
I say I can "stand" because for the life of me I can't see what other people do in an actinic bulb's light color.
"They" say it brings out the colors in their tanks but looks weird to me. Bought one for the T8 set-up...blahh...
Did quite a bit of reading on the lights effect on plants being good though the PAR rating is poor.
Glad you like your Odyssea. I was skeptical of the housing being less than the other brands housings but who really cares
if it works well...seems to so far.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The pink one I have came with the fixture. I got a 6700K with it as well. So never tried with both pinks. 

I do like the fixture it seems to work well. I dont hear the fans and it doesnt seem to produce a lot of heat. I like that it is one cord instead of the four I had on the PC fixture.


----------

